# Miller Cutter Arbor



## Randy803 (Apr 10, 2017)

Made this today with a 3/4 straight shank.













20170410_161402



__ Randy803
__ Apr 10, 2017


















20170410_161314



__ Randy803
__ Apr 10, 2017


















20170410_161442



__ Randy803
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## mikey (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done, Randy!


----------

